# Australian DVDs and DVD Players



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

I all,

Just a quick question... Are DVDs from Australia compatible with players in the UAE? If so... How much (appro.) does a new player cost? If not... Will I be able to us my Aus DVD player by simply getting an adapter? Any help/advice welcome.


----------

